# touche moins du clavier



## trodat (23 Septembre 2008)

Je crée ce sujet car j'ai une petite tracasserie.
J'ai un macbook (acheté il y a 1 mois ; clavier azerty) et quand j'utilise la  calculatrice du dashboard je garde les chiffres vérouillés mais le problème est que le signe - n'est alors plus accessible ce qui oblige à utiliser la souris ou dévérouiller les chiffres.
Quelqu'un sait-il si il y a un autre - caché sur le clavier ou une autre astuce ?
(J'espère que je ne me suis trompé de forum.)


----------



## chim (24 Septembre 2008)

Lorsque verr num est activé, le moins correspond à la touche "M".


----------



## trodat (24 Septembre 2008)

Je n'ai pas de touche verr. num.
Quand je tape, j'ai juste la touche majuscule en auto-maintien.


----------



## chim (24 Septembre 2008)

Dans ce cas, à part la touche underscore, je ne vois pas.


----------



## trodat (24 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour les réponses.
La touche underscore ne marche pas mais c'est pas grave je me débrouillerais sans.


----------



## guillaume23 (30 Septembre 2008)

bonsoir !

j'ai également un probléme de clavier avec mon MacBook. Depuis quelques temps la touche pour activer les chiffres (désolé je ne connais pas son nom, elle se trouve a gauche sur mon clavier azerty et s'allume en vert quand on l'active) ne fonctionne plus.

Elle n'active plus les chiffres mais seulement les caractéres qui se trouvent en dessous (pour le "5" c'est "(" par exemple)

Avant ça fonctionnait trés bien, de plus la touche "verr num" qui se trouve en haut (F6) et qui s'allume en vert aussi, ne fonctionne pas non plus 

si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur, je ne pense pas que c'est trés grave, juste un réglage... mais je ne trouve pas. J'ai regardé dans "préférence systémes" la fonction attribuée a la touche en question est bien "verrouillage majuscule".. je suis perplexe 

merci par avance pour votre aide !


----------

